# flounder day



## u wont know if u dont go

Fished from 4:30pm -8:30pm...and caught more flounder in those few hrs than all of last yrs fall run......ever since we had that 20 mph south wind 3 weeks ago really put a dead stop to catching.....but the last 2 days of north winds cleared up the water tremendously and i guess its getting the fish alittle more active also......i caught 7 flatties this afternoon all on tandem gulp setup. ..all fish were caught on the first hook which was just a hook with a gulp,,,the trailer had a 1/8 on jig head which didnt produce nada... ..landed fish in several spots from Kemah all the way up into Clear Creek....but the farther upstream u go the smaller the flounder and the more gator gars are there...verrrry slowwwww retrieved with a constant rod tip twitch (just enough to shake the hook) did the trick


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

*another fun day*

Ended up again with 4 flatties and an unlucky alligator gar.....used the same setup as previous post......by the way i bank fish and i relocate to different locations until i start getting action...and when it slows down, i move again to another location......yes, i consider myself an impatient fisherman


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

*wasn't happenin today*

1 flounder..seems like any time we get a stiff south wind ,it shuts em down....water was a touch dirtier than the last 2 days, crabs seemed more active today than before


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

*flounder are everywhere right now*

Ive been out everyday for the last 2 weeks (i fish banks) anywheres from Seabrook to Dickinson. That whole stretch has flounder..i usually only fish an hour or so in the morin and pre dusk or late night......probably an avg of about 3-4 hrs per day....i limited yesterday and today.......came close to limits on several occasions......caught around 30 flounder in last 1.5 weeks AND i really believe it is because of a simple tandem rig i created on the spot last week and it has really made twice the difference srikes.......95% of the flatties i caught came on the shorter end of tandem on a simple hook w/gulp.......im going to kinda show yall exactly how i created my accidently successful tandem rig......check it out on the discussions forum.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

tonight should be a great night whether you are gigging are catching for flounder.I did go today for about 10 minutes caught one nice 17 incher and gave it to a fellow 2COOLER.........we are expected to get a lot of storm starting tomorrow so after tomorrow fishingthe back bays will be shut downare probably about a week


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Started around 4:30 today extremely high tides but still managed


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

*shutdown yesterday and slow tonite*

2nd cast, bingo. Couple hundred casts later,Nada. Seabrook, using 1/4 ounce jig @white gulp..........enroute to Baytown..ill let yall know


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Met a fellow 2cooler (very nice guy)he could only fish for an hour which he caught 1 undersized. We started at 8pm and i called it quits around 10:30pm and ended up with 3 undersizes...... the wind has pushed up alot oof water lately and also pushed in the bait and crabs up into the back waters which is going to make fishing more of a challenge in the back bays and marshese


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Beautiful day even though pretty slow fishing...managed 1 on white gulp 1/8 ounce jig, seabrook​


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Takin the wife out this morning in hopes of another flounder fest and get the wife addicted to fishing. .........reports this afternoon....


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Grinded and sweated all day....absolutely no tidal movement and stayed low the whole day which only accounted for 3 flatties a 4 lb gafftop and a 2 lb blue catfish and several misses


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Work says i must return back to work....or else...lol...So, i had to get my 20 min flounder fix on...water was an off greenish color with a little chop to it witch i like because my theory is in clear calm water, fish have a better sense of judgment between a real bait fish and an artificial......but this will be my last boring flounder report for a while because i have to report back to work witch is in Corpus Christi...today i fished 20 mins and landed 2 and lost a monster (snapped my line)........i wanted to post a short video of a catch but dont know how....its saying invalid file


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Had one extra day to spare before heading to Corpus for a couple weeks for work....so i packed all my fishing gear last night for an "early bird gets the worm"......well, that backfired on me big time, only to head out at 6am to find my back window smashed in and tool box ripped from latch......u guessed it.....the early bird got the worm.....stole ALL my fishing equip and all my cordless tools from tool box.....


----------



## u wont know if u dont go

Back at it once again....caught a limit and gave the biggest one to a fella 200 ft away tryn to mimic my technique but still couldn't manage to get that "thump"......fell bad fir the guy so i offered and he accepted. Then i showed him what he was doing wrong or what he wasnt doing right.... caught limit, 4 undersized, 3 lost...between 4-7 pm with white swimming mullet gulp... when the sun is hot, the trick is to focus around moving water and bait blow ups


----------

